# Like to take my girlfriend out.....



## EagerFishr (Jun 24, 2008)

My girlfriend has never been on a boat to fishing so id like to get her out and get her see legs. will split costs of everthing just let me know. It will have to be this weekend because we are going out of town for 2 weeks on monday. thank you


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

> *EagerFishr (7/17/2008)*My girlfriend has never been on a boat to fishing so id like to get her out and get her see legs. will split costs of everthing just let me know. It will have to be this weekend because we are going out of town for 2 weeks on monday. thank you


OK, you asked fer itoke I can't believe anyone hasn't told you to post a pic of her yet:doh And instead of "see legs" you might wanna put sea legs.....that'll get you some raggin' too!!! Hope ya'll catch a ride brother!


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

oh yea the booze must be talking. like to take my girlfriend out. come on bro youcant make a post like without putting in some pics...


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

wow...with all due honesty, when i first saw the title on the last 20 post....i thought it said "like to trade my girlfriend out"....i reckon i need another beer.

on a serious note....good luck man, we can be a tough crowd sometimes


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

biggamefiser now thats funny right there. thanks for the laugh....


----------



## mickanole (Sep 28, 2007)

At first I thought you meant "take your girlfriend out" as in. :blownaway


----------

